# what s the best ef lenses for making a movie



## raad2012 (Nov 3, 2012)

hello guys ,
at first , I'm a beginner with using a lenses
i have 2 canon 550d buddy with 2 Proaim DSLR KIT-9 + 2 MatteBox, and for audio i have Zoom H4n Handy and RODE NTG-3 mic , im goin to make a short movie for an official exams , anyway , i need a best lens for shoting a High-quality Movie , i want to have all the control that makes me able to change the color just like the cinematic look , What is the best lens u advise it to me
maybe Canon EF 50mm F1.4 usm ? but i heard that its not good enough like what im looking for .
and sorry for my english  its too bad i know i know


----------



## Policar (Nov 3, 2012)

Most sets I've been on have rented a set of prime lenses between 18mm and 85mm. I once got the chance to shoot with Primos from 14mm to 150mm and did a music video with much wider and longer lenses, but for regular "movie" type stuff, those are the focal lengths that get used the most.

So I would say the 17-55mm IS zoom. Shoot at f2.8 at night, day interiors at f4, and day exteriors between f4 and f8 and use NDs. That's how most movies are shot. The color manipulation is more a matter of lighting, set design, and post. Some directors go wider (Gilliam), some stick to the 20mm range primarily (Spielberg), some like to go a bit longer (Hitchock), and some stick to 50mm as you mentioned was your idea (Ozu). So it's all up to you. Personally my favorite focal length is around 30mm on APS-C/super35.


----------



## raad2012 (Nov 3, 2012)

Policar said:


> Most sets I've been on have rented a set of prime lenses between 18mm and 85mm. I once got the chance to shoot with Primos from 14mm to 150mm and did a music video with much wider and longer lenses, but for regular "movie" type stuff, those are the focal lengths that get used the most.
> 
> So I would say the 17-55mm IS zoom. Shoot at f2.8 at night, day interiors at f4, and day exteriors between f4 and f8 and use NDs. That's how most movies are shot. The color manipulation is more a matter of lighting, set design, and post. Some directors go wider (Gilliam), some stick to the 20mm range primarily (Spielberg), some like to go a bit longer (Hitchock), and some stick to 50mm as you mentioned was your idea (Ozu). So it's all up to you. Personally my favorite focal length is around 30mm on APS-C/super35.


thank u so much mr Policar ! so can u advise me to buy 50mm F1.4 usm ? is it good ? u know,, Cheap price and good quality .


----------



## Policar (Nov 3, 2012)

For a one-lens solution, I prefer the 17-55mm f2.8 IS. Sure, it's $900 and the 50mm is $300. But when you compare it with the cost of a 17mm, 24mm, 35mm, and 50mm prime... it's cheap. The Tamron version is decent, too, but bad bokeh and soft corners (not a problem for video). I've heard the Sigma is also very good. Both of these are like $500. Then get a fader ND ($20 on eBay for 77mm). That's the cheapest kit I would consider for a really good, comprehensive set up. Fwiw, I also love the 11-16mm for music video style shoots.

The 50mm is a fine lens (although the 50mm f1.8 is no worse optically, just worse bokeh and a very bad focus ring) and very popular. But it's a bit long. You'll want a wider lens if you shoot in small spaces. I prefer 28mm or 30mm and a lot of major filmmakers (Bay, Woo, Fincher, Kubrick, Spielberg, Jackson, etc.) love shooting wide. 50mm is kind of "boring." But it's a good lens for the money, yes, and you can get nice shallow focus with it, too. Just try out your current lens (the kit zoom, I'm assuming) and see if you can live with it being set to 50mm all the time. If you can, go for it! It's a nice lens.

You'll want an ND filter (58mm I think?) if you want to shoot outside. The ND faders are cheap, but the Hoya HMC NDs are the best thing going for the money (get a couple: ND6, ND1.2).


----------



## Ewinter (Nov 3, 2012)

get an m42- eos adapter, then start picking up old m42 lenses. You can get a whole range of primes for the price of a good circular polariser and as you want to do video, the lack of autofocus and manual aperture rings are both big pluses


----------



## Policar (Nov 3, 2012)

Ewinter said:


> get an m42- eos adapter, then start picking up old m42 lenses. You can get a whole range of primes for the price of a good circular polariser and as you want to do video, the lack of autofocus and manual aperture rings are both big pluses



Not a bad idea. I use Nikon lenses (mostly AI and pre-AI), but it's the same idea. I have a 50mm f1.4 Nikon AI lens that might be my favorite lens on my 5D III, but it's too weird on APS-C and I prefer 28mm. Love shooting video with it wide open. Lots of character. That said, he was asking about EF/EF-S lenses, so that's why I recommended the 17-55mm f2.8 IS (which is also just wonderful).


----------



## Ewinter (Nov 3, 2012)

true true. I got given a 28mm 2.8 today, because the guy had no use for it. the 35mm 1.4 is lovely, but damn expensive. 
The problem is with canon lenses- most of the nice ones have pricey red rings


----------



## raad2012 (Nov 4, 2012)

thxxx guys , im really greateful for ur help! , then,, tomorrow i'll going to buy the 50mm 1.4 usm with nd0.6/nd1.2 Filters and with M42 adapter ring , thats it , 
thx again !


----------



## Policar (Nov 4, 2012)

The adapter ring is only if you buy a third party lens. So if you buy the Canon 50mm f1.4 you won't need it.

Make sure the ND filters have the same threads as the lens. (58mm I think, not sure.) They might seem superfluous at first, but you want to keep your shutter speed at 1/50 and your f-stop between f1.4 and f8, ideally. And when you're shooting outside they help with that since they block light and let you open up.

The hoya HMC filters are the best for the money. Very neutral and great coating.


----------

